# Torque Specs Catalytic Converter to Manifold



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

I have looked all over the place except for the right place for the specs for torquing the bolts from the Catalytic converter to the manifold, the bolts to the rear of the converters and from rear converter to pipe with muffler.

Does any one have a link or information for these? This for a 2003 Pathfinder 3.5L LE RWD.

I really would appreciate any help, thank you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

How about this:


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

rogoman, that is a big help, the only problem I am having is, is this in inch pounds or foot pounds. I figure the star is foot pounds and the other is inch pounds. Do you have any idea where the "Tightening Procedure" is. I hate to be a nuisance and I do appreciate your help.

Jim


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The specs for torquing the bolts from the Catalytic converter to the manifold is 29.4 - 34.3 Nm (22 - 25 Ft-lbs).


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

rogoman, I was a mechanic and engine builder back in the 60s, this Nm stuff is new to me. I had to look it up and I still don't understand it. I appreciate you taking your time to help me. I do understand 22-25 ft lbs as that is the way we torqued bolts back then. Even head bolts today are different, back then a chevy head bolt was 110 ft lbs and just follow the pattern. Things are sure different today. Thanks again, looks like I need to do some more searching to find out what all this is about.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

In 1975, Congress passed the Metric Conversion Act, which declared metric as the preferred system of the United States, and the U.S. Metric Board was created to implement the conversion. America began testing road signs in kilometers under President Jimmy Carter, who supported efforts to go metric. The United States has official legislation for metrication; however, conversion was not mandatory and many industries chose not to convert, and unlike other countries, there is no government desire to implement further metrication. Although customary (SAE) units are used more often than metric units in the U.S., the SI (Metric) system is used extensively in some fields such as science, medicine, the military, automobile production and repair, and international affairs. Post-1994 federal law also mandates most packaged consumer goods be labeled in both customary and metric units.

So here we are with two methods of measurement; SAE and Metric. What a mess; you need two sets of tools; SAE and metric, a conversion chart. Customary (SAE) units are fractional being rather difficult to factor while metric units are easily factored by 10, 100, 1000 and so on.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

Man I must have been living under a rock, I didn't know the government had switched. Must not have done a lot of good if everyone isn't going to use it. Back in the 80s when I was manufacturing, we used the metric system and I actually like it better. If the USA would just go ahead and switch it would make it easier. I still don't deal with kilometers too well just never had much use to understand distance in metrics.

Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Just out of interest there is a stretch of interstate with Km markers instead of mile markers.
I saw this many years ago visiting the missile silo museum south of Tucson on I-19. (I was told it was from Tucson to the southern boarder.)
https://titanmissilemuseum.org/
I don't know if I-19 still like that, but museum is worth a visit. When we went in 1990's it had volunteers that actually served in a silo on active duty.
Very interesting to talk to them.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If you want the FSM I have several years from my 2003, PM me your email and I will send a link for you to download.


----------

